# What colour is this mouse?



## BeKhaleesi98 (Apr 13, 2019)

Hi, I'm hoping someone can help me identify one of my mice. When I first got her I thought she was agouti but now I'm not so sure. She definitely looks like she has ticked fur. I think she might be satin too but I'm honestly not 100%.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Without a picture I don't think we can help too much. Can you get a picture on?


----------



## BeKhaleesi98 (Apr 13, 2019)

I'm just trying to figure out how to do that xD it keeps saying the file is too big


----------



## BeKhaleesi98 (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## BeKhaleesi98 (Apr 13, 2019)

She's the lighter one of the two.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Ah, yes pied (obviously) satin agouti. You were right!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Possibly cinnamon (which is still agouti but with additional chocolate gene)


----------



## BeKhaleesi98 (Apr 13, 2019)

Yay thank you, it's been driving me crazy trying to figure out what she is  am I right in thinking the darker one is agouti too, but not satin?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes, the dark one is definitely agouti and doesn't look to be satin.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

I agree with Satin Agouti Piebald.


----------

